# Where is everyone at (2012 Acceptances)?



## JKL

Hi all! I'd like to know where everybody is at in terms of acceptances, I'm still waiting to hear back from a couple of schools, and would like to know if I should be expecting anything--rejection or acceptance--soon. Also, it seems like a forum tradition.

I'll start.

USC-accepted
FSU-interview
Columbia-interview
NYU-no word yet
UCLA-no word yet
LMU-no word yet


----------



## Che Gray

This is a great idea! We should also mention which discipline we applied to:

NYU - Directing: Interview 
USC - Film Production: spring 2013/accepted
AFI - Directing: No word


----------



## Guest

Hey all. Good luck for everything!

Me:

NYU - Directing: Interview
Columbia - Directing: Interview

These are all the schools I applied for. Will have the interviews March 2nd and 3rd.

JKL and Che: What is your school of choice? Will you definitely go to USC or would you prefer another school?


----------



## JKL

@Kaschko- while I plan on going to my interviews, I think I'm pretty much set on going to USC.


----------



## Che Gray

@Kaschko: I love USC more and more every day but to be honest these are all my top choices at the moment. I'm in love with all of them for different reasons so I'm going to wait until I have my interviews and get more of a feel for the other schools before I know which on is my top choice. 

My interview with NYU is on Feb 27th so we'll see how I feel after that


----------



## monkeysontoast

Have interview with AFI tomorrow for Editing.


----------



## apocalypticus

Hey all!

Getting a bit nervous here with people getting calls and interview mails. I'm an international student. 

FSU - MFA Production - Interview
Columbia - MFA Directing/Screenwriting - No word yet (and getting tensed about it)
UCLA - MFA Direction - No word yet

My FSU interview is scheduled for the 16th of March. Hope to get into that atleast to avoid the disappointment.


----------



## Che Gray

@monkeysontoast good luck!


----------



## caribunny

Hi,

only applied to one school

NU - screenwriting - still pending

congrats and success to all


----------



## trucherrygirl

Chapman University - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet
CSU Northridge - MA Screenwriting: no word yet
CSU Los Angeles - MFA Dramatic Writing: no word yet
CSU Fullerton - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet

I also started an application for Pepperdine for the MFA in Screen and Television Writing, but haven't completed it. Not sure if I will. I'm kind of burnt out on applications and the wait for the rest of the schools is making me anxious!

Good luck to all applicants! And congrats to those who've received acceptances already!


----------



## DeathDealer

JKL and CHe Grey: What strengths do you feel got you accepted into USC?

Do you think it was high academic qualifications, experience, or just a great portfolio?

Did you have any weak areas in your application? If so, in what ways did you deal with it?

Any thoughts would be thoroughly helpful.


----------



## Che Gray

@DeathDealer

I don't think experience is as important as potential. I personally do not have a lot of experience yet (I've written/directed) two short films. Before that I did a lot of photography work. So I'm interested in storytelling as a whole which I think is a strength. 

Also my greatest weakness was definitely my grades. I started off as an engineer before switching to English so my overall GPA suffered because of it. I think the fact that I did improve exponentially once I switched out helped me a lot. 

My interviewer responded particularly well to my personal statement and my written submission (which was the two person dialogue) 

I think they want people who are honest, enthusiastic and have humility. 

Did you apply to USC?


----------



## JKL

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> JKL and CHe Grey: What strengths do you feel got you accepted into USC?
> 
> Do you think it was high academic qualifications, experience, or just a great portfolio?
> 
> Did you have any weak areas in your application? If so, in what ways did you deal with it?
> 
> Any thoughts would be thoroughly helpful.



Hi DeathDealer!

Last year, I got rejected to USC. But this year, what I did differently was a lot of prayer and a lot of self-reflection. I had to think about and return to things in my life I had previously tried to forget, things I needed to move on from to heal. Thus, I was honest to the point where it kind of hurts me to read my own essay. Like Che Gray, my interviewer responded well to my personal statement. So I agree with what Che Gray says, be honest, but be very strategic in how you express that honesty--your writing has to be interesting and engaging.

My weakness was my lack of film experience and achievements. My interest in filmmaking only started in my junior year of college, and I struggled to find a meaningful job/internship after graduation. Also, I haven't really won any prestigious film awards like a lot of the applicants have on this forum. I dealt with this by subtly explaining that my diverse life experiences and friendships compensates for my lack of filmic ones.


----------



## tidus

hi all. 

my status: 
USC-waitlist

I only applied to usc..cuz i'm in a PhD program in USC right now..first time applied to SCA and i'm pretty happy about it

good luck everyone!


----------



## Che Gray

@tidus did the email they sent you say that you're wait-listed for the fall 2012 semester or wait-listed for the Spring semester?


----------



## eva99

Hi all,

I admit I was not courageous enough to post anything on this thread until today. lol

My status:
USC-no interview, accepted
NYU-no answer
Columbia-no answer.

Good luck to all of you guys.


----------



## CJ

Hi board,

Screenwriting Candidate...

USC: Accepted
Columbia: Interview
Tisch: Nothing yet


----------



## Che Gray

@CJ you didn't happen to go to Tufts did you?


----------



## selinabina

CJ, when did you hear from USC and was it by email or mail? Congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## CJ

Ah no, I didn't go to tufts. I heard from USC via email last monday.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## selinabina

@CJ, wow I didn't realize USC was sending out acceptances for screenwriting that early! I thought the first wave of acceptance emails went out on Friday the 17th.


----------



## Aleona

Hey! I applied to Producing/Creative Producing programs.

USC: Accepted
UCLA: Rejected
AFI: No word yet
Columbia: No word yet

Very excited about USC! Good luck to all!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire

Good thread. I love the community here.

USC Screenwriting: Accepted
USC Producing: Accepted
UCLA Screenwriting: Interviewed last week
LMU Screenwriting: No Word

I'll be accepting Stark soon and sending word to the other programs.

Good luck.


----------



## secret_riddle

USC- Accepted, fall 2012
Columbia- Interview, March 9th
NYU- Nothing
AFI- Nothing 

I always knew I wouldn't get into AFI- average age of a student there is 27 with a lot of experience- I'm 21, with a degree unrelated to film. Just applied to say I did, =P.

USC was my first choice- didn't figure I'd get in there either, so I'm psyched.

My question is about NYU- based off my experience in the USC thread versus the NYU thread, they seem like they're a lot more selective in who they call for an interview (unless they're just doing it in waves and haven't contacted everyone). 

In general, don't USC and AFI have better reputations? I don't mean to offend anyone, but that's always been the general impression I've had. I was feeling more confident about NYU than USC..yet I was accepted to USC without much hassle, but no such luck with NYU. Based off this thread, a lot of you are in the same boat. Some of those accepted into USC haven't received an NYU interview yet, and those who've interviewed for NYU haven't heard back from USC!

At the same time..I know both only accept around 50, give or take a dozen, out of over a thousand applicants..so they seem like they're equally selective..Maybe they both just look for different things?

I guess it highlights the subjective aspects of the admissions process.


----------



## selinabina

I applied for Screenwriting to the following:

LMU: Accepted
AFI: Interviewed a couple weeks ago
UCLA: Interview tomorrow!
USC: nothing yet
BU: nothing yet


----------



## bball71529

@selinabina - When did you hear from LMU?  I didn't realize that they were making decisions already.

All Screenwriting

Texas: Weightlisted
UCLA: Interview Saturday
USC: No word yet (but I can log on to the intent to enroll as of about 8pm EST last night, fingers crossed I get the good news today)
NYU: No word yet
Columbia: No word yet
LMU: No word yet


----------



## selinabina

@bball71529, I heard back from LMU on 2/15 by phone. 
Good luck with USC! That's my top choice. I still can't login to the intent to enroll page.


----------



## Guest

> In general, don't USC and AFI have better reputations?



Better than NYU? How do you come up with that theory?


----------



## secret_riddle

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">In general, don't USC and AFI have better reputations?



Better than NYU? How do you come up with that theory? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

It's not a theory; just a general impression. I often see USC and AFI topping film school lists, which gives me the impression that a lot of people in the industry consider them to be the best. I know NYU is up there as well. The point is moreso that they're both very prestigious, but there seems to be a difference in the type of person they look for (that is, unless NYU interviews in waves, and many are still to come).

I'm asking a question, not posing an argument. 

The question was "It's interesting that some of those who've been accepted to USC haven't heard back from NYU, and vice versa. What are the differences in criteria? Or does it just highlight the subjective nature of the application process?"


----------



## sweetbeef

Anyone apply to Northwestern stage and screen MFA and hear anything yet?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Guest

Well, of course there must be differences. USC is probably more mainstream than NYU. Hollywood vs. Arthouse. At least that's my impression. And USC accepts more students, which makes it slightly easier to get into this school than into NYU or AFI. But after all you are right, the application process is very subjective.


----------



## kay0

In college about a year ago (Tufts) we had a seminar with some William Morris Agents about hollywood and the film industry. They said if you dont go to the big three for grad school (NYU, UCLA or USC) then don't bother going to film school. That is if you plan on making it in hollywood. 
they also mentioned columbia but only for screenwriting.

It seems like NYU teaches its students finesse and the art of filmmaking. (hence their popularity at the oscars) http://www.nyu.edu/about/news-...kers-win-oscars.html
But at the end of the day you don't need film school to learn finesse.

USC seems to focus more on connecting their students into the industry. I've seen a lot of USC graduate alumni films and wasn't all that impressed (NYU alumni films almost always blow me away). but i think if you already have a natural talent, it will flourish at USC.

It really depends on what fits you best. what do you want out of film school? personally USC makes the most sense for me because i'm more interested in getting my foot in the door than anything else. 

NYU - interview scheduled 
USC - Interviewed early feb
UCLA - Rejected
Columbia - No word


----------



## P.F. Murphy

> Originally posted by kay0:
> They said if you dont go to the big three for grad school (NYU, UCLA or USC) then don't bother going to film school.



With all do respect I can only hope a few people follow this logic so it betters my chances as the "non big 3". I mean seriously though if someone subscribes to this logic then I think they're getting into this business for all the wrong reasons. Certainly I want to go to a school that's respected and connected, I mean that's kind of the point. When I looked at my under grad I looked for a school that would be fun to go to for 4 years, but looking at grad school I'm looking at a school that best puts me in a position to be employed. Beyond that though, I want to grow as a writer. I'm not applying to any of these schools thinking I'm the next Kubrick and I just need them to help me shop my work. I'm raw, and I'm willing to wager most of the writers here are too. Now will NYU, USC, and UCLA help harness that raw potential? Absolutely, but so can so many other schools. 

To me someone who only applies to NYU, USC, and UCLA because they're the "only schools that matter" seem more interested in gaining fame and fortune then actually seeing their work come alive. These schools obviously have a higher turn out of success stories than the others, but that doesn't mean it's a given if you get in or a given if you don't. I'm fully aware that to make it not only in this industry but this world you have to take what's given to you and squeeze the most out of that. If I only get into a "non big 3" than so be it, but you better believe I'm going to come at it just as hard if not harder.


----------



## Josh Litman

I applied to the USC Film & TV Production MFA only; I was accepted for the fall term.


----------



## tidus

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> @tidus did the email they sent you say that you're wait-listed for the fall 2012 semester or wait-listed for the Spring semester?



waitlist for the fall 2012..
I asked them about the ranking but they wont disclose.


----------



## dinos

Congrats all!

USC: Accepted
UCLA: Rejected
AFI: Waiting to hear


----------



## txfilmwriter

USC (Screenwriting) - Accepted
UCLA (Screenwriting) - Rejected
LMU (TV writing/production) - haven't heard anything

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kay0

@P.F. Murphy

The point the william morris agents were making is not that a "non big 3" will not harness your talent. They had actually stated that you don't need film school and that if you have to go only go to a big 3 simply because of the connections. Also note that the premise of the seminar was "how to make it in hollywood". if hollywood is not on your mind, it's fair for you to completely dismiss this logic.
To me, anyone that is "more interested in fame and fortune" wouldn't bother applying. Let's face it you're certainly not guaranteed a job if you attend any sort of film school. to me anyone willing to attend FS believes that it will help them grow as a filmmaker, writer etc. whether it's a big three school or not. beyond that it's up to you to decide what exactly you are looking for in a film school. whether it's connections, a smaller program, a more prestigious program, a specific skill etc. 

Adding to your point, in this industry It isn't about what school you attend but who you are and how to take advantage of given opportunities.


----------



## medeasp

Hi dinos,
I'm glad you got accepted at USC. I have a question about your UCLA app, did you applied to the Screenwriting or the Producing/Directing program?





> Originally posted by dinos:
> Congrats all!
> 
> USC: Accepted
> UCLA: Rejected
> AFI: Waiting to hear


----------



## Nowon

USC (Screenwriting): Accepted
UCLA (Screenwriting): Interviewing Soon (via Skype)
Columbia (Screenwriting): No Word (likely rejected since no interview invitation)
LMU (TV Writing/Production): No word yet.

Yay! Oh, and I'm an international student.
LOTS of talented peeps on this forum!


----------



## Alle

Thank you @JKL for creating this Forum/Thread! I think I recognize you from the other NYU thread. I really appreciate all the advice / everything you've said in your previous posts. Very inspiring!

Here's where I'm at:
Directing/Producing/Production 

USC: no word yet
UCLA: no word yet
Columbia: no word yet 
NYU: no word yet 
NYU Asia: Interview on Tuesday night (CA time) 
CalArts: no word yet 
Stanford: no word yet

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## JKL

You're welcome Alle, and thanks for the kind words! I wish the best for you as you wait to hear back from the other schools, and I hope your NYU Asia interview goes exceptionally well!


----------



## Lumaloo

UCLA: Interview (tomorrow)
USC: Rejected


----------



## Che Gray

@lumaloo what discipline did you apply to? Good luck on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## selinabina

@lumaloo, sorry about your USC rejection. When did you find out and was it by mail or email? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Alle

Stanford: rejected


----------



## Lumaloo

Thanks for the support guys! I applied for screenwriting and I got the USC rejection by mail only. Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Che Gray

Any recent updates? I was curious for the people who were wait-listed for USC does that mean that you were wait-listed for Fall 2012? Or Spring 2013?


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

I applied to cinematography program:
USC - accepted
UCLA - rejected
NYU- waiting to hear 
AFI - waiting to hear, recently submitted

Thanks again Che for letting me know about deadline extension.

Good luck all!


----------



## Che Gray

@Hopeful_Filmmaker I'm so glad that you ended up applying to AFI! Which one of the schools is your top choice? Maybe we'll both be at USC next year


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

@Che Gray - I know I'm glad I applied to AFI too- thanks to you! Well I agree with you that they're all good schools and each has advantages. However NYU was my #1. I like AFIs approach but I appreciate the broader curriculum at USC and Im definitely leaning in that direction. Hoping to visit in April. What is your preference at this point? Sometimes I really can't believe this is actually happening!


----------



## Che Gray

@hopeful_filmmaker I know exactly how you feel! NYU has secretly always been my #1 but the thought of going to a whole new place (LA) is also very appealing. I like the broad spectrum that USC provides and the fact that they have the most high quality resources and equipment to provide for their students however I heard that the program is sometimes discouraging for those who want to be writer/directors which is what I want to do. I definitely want to learn everything but my passion does lie specifically in writing and directing. Anyway I'm so amazed that I even got in anywhere (it's a huge disadvantage as a current undergrad) So I'm definitely going to wait to hear what NYU says to me and I haven't heard from AFI so it looks like my future is pretty set on USC. We'll see!


----------



## jobisierra14

Hi,

I'm new to the forum.  Basically, I just picked as many screenwriting grad programs as I could afford to apply to and went for it.  I applied to six schools and have heard back from three.  I was accepted to USC on March 24.  I'm so excited!  I hope it's worth it and hopefully I get a good financial aid packet (if they go off of FAFSA numbers, I should).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Che Gray

congrats jobisierra14! Maybe I'll see you around campus next year if you decide to choose USC. What other schools are you waiting to hear back from?


----------



## txfilmwriter

Just a update from me - 

UCLA Screenwriting - rejected
USC Screenwriting - accepted
LMU TV Writing & Producing - accepted

I officially accepted USC's offer so I look forward to seeing anyone else in the Screenwriting program there next year!


----------



## bball71529

Small (but big) update from a few weeks ago.

Screenwriting:
USC - Accepted
UT - Waitlisted
UCLA - Interviewed, waiting to hear
NYU - Rejected, encouraged to apply to NYU Singapore
LMU - Haven't heard
Columbia - Haven't heard

None of that really matters any more except for USC and UCLA.  If I don't get in to UCLA, I'll be at USC in the fall.  If I do get in, I'll have a tough decision to make.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

Congratulations bball! Perhaps i'll be seeing you and Che Gray at USC! Quick question please- when and how (email or letter) did you hear back from NYU? I havent heard anything yet and Im so curious.


----------



## Che Gray

@hopeful_filmmaker I was emailed to arrange an interview on Feb 8th and I scheduled my interview for Feb 27th. They told me that they are having interviews until mid-March so that we should be hearing back about decision the first week of April. If we're lucky they might even reach out to us in the last week of March.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

Thanks Che Gray! Good luck


----------



## Guest

I interviewed for NYU last friday and they said interviews would finish in the middle of the next week, which was yesterday. I'll expect them to notify us a little earlier than April. Last year it was March 17th, if I remember it correctly from the thread back then.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

Kaschko- Cool good luck with NYU and Columbia.. Are you still in Nyc?


----------



## Guest

Thanks! And no, I just returned. But had a great time!


----------



## jobisierra14

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> congrats jobisierra14! Maybe I'll see you around campus next year if you decide to choose USC. What other schools are you waiting to hear back from?



Thanks.  I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU (I got an email today about interviewing for Singapore, but not the NY program, so I figure I didn't get in that one) as well as Chapman and Loyola Marymount.  But I've already accepted at USC.  I just don't want to wait anymore, you know?  Plus, it's such a competitive program and in the perfect location to actually break into the industry.  

Are you going to the grad school day in March?


----------



## fiend@myelbow

Hey folks,

Just wondering if anyone's heard from Northwestern's Writing for the Stage and Screen program. I interviewed at the beginning of February and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## selinabina

Update!
I applied for Screenwriting to the following:

AFI: Accepted
LMU: Accepted
UCLA: Rejected
USC: Rejected
BU: Rejected


----------



## Aleona

I posted before, but now I've gotten into AFI. I applied for producing.

USC: Accepted
AFI: Accepted
UCLA: Rejected
Columbia: Still no word


----------



## monkeysontoast

Heard back from AFI today...accepted!  AFI is the only school to which I applied.


----------



## Dreamer123

Columbia- accepted
UCLA- rejected
But Columbia was my first choice.

It is interesting that some schools take you and others don't even interview. I guess different schools look for different qualities!


----------



## Mocha

I applied to producing program:

UCLA - Accepted
AFI - Accepted
USC - Rejected
NYU - Interviewed and still waiting
Columbia - No word yet....


----------



## doudou8310

Hi everybody,

I'm a 25 year-old student from France with only a year and a half in the Film/TV business.
Even though I don't have a Bachelor degree in that field, that's what I *always* wanted to do and therefore decided to apply to as _many_ Grad programs as I possibly could in the hope that at least one of them would accept me.

Here is my (insane) list of all the programs I've applied to and their current statuses:

SFSU (MFA Cinema): no word yet
CalArts (MFA Directing): no word yet
AFI (MFA Producing): interviewed and wait-listed
USC (MFA Stark & MFA Producing): rejected
UCLA (MFA Producing): rejected
LMU (MFA Writing and Producing for TV): no word yet
Chapman U (MFA Film & TV Production): decision mailed but no idea what it is
Columbia College Chicago (MFA Creative Producing): accepted
Syracuse U (MA Radio-Tv-Film): accepted
Syracuse U (MFA Transmedia - Film): rejected
Columbia U (MFA Creative Producing): no word yet
Columbia U (MFA Screenwriting/Directing): no word yet
NYU (MFA Filmmaking): no word yet
Brooklyn College (MFA TV Production): no word yet
American University (MFA Film & Electronic Media): accepted

Ideally I'd LOVE to go to either AFI or Chapman so I'm crossing fingers either/both will eventually accept me.


----------



## Che Gray

Update!

USC- accepted Spring 2013
NYU - Directing - Accepted
AFI - No word yet


----------



## gavrisr

Hi everyone.
My current results for the MFA applications: 

AFI Cinematography - no word yet
USC Film Production - rejected
UT Austin Film Production - waiting list
FSU Film Production - had an interview yesterday
Temple Film & Media Arts - accepted
Emerson MFA Media Arts - accepted
Boston University Film Production - accepted with Dean's Scholarship

I would like a small advice from someone who knows a bit more about some of these schools. I would personally prefer to be in Boston and if I go to BU I will study for free basically, however Emerson has a better program but their scholarships are still pending.

Now about the rest of the schools I would lean towards FSU if I do get accepted, however their results from what I hear will come out mid April , which is when I have a deadline to reply to the other schools. (I also kind of wish I don't get accepted in AFI because it will probably be very hard to pay for it. On the other hand its AFI so.. maybe i'll start selling my possessions if I manage to get in).


----------



## lite1

@gavrisr I do not know any of the programs directly. You will get better input/advice from others if you define for us: What are your goals in going to film school? What do you want to be doing 5 years from now?

As I have always told my son, there is no such thing as a great school or a great teacher. Three is only a good match for a particular individual - their learning style, preferences, and goals. I'd pay attention to your statement that you'd prefer to be in Boston; if that is what your heart is telling you, then that will probably work out very well for you. 

Read through the course requirements and descriptions. Are you excited? If you have any elective choices, are there courses that would be dynamite to take? All the schools have earned their reputation probably for some good reasons, however that is a generality - is it really right for you? I believe that you and everyone has a natural knowingness; it is your internal radar and bull**** detector that has taken you this far in your life. While this is an important decision, all of that inner wisdom and guidance system is still working - use it and you will know which direction is best for you.

On the level of advice: Going into significant debt to go to AFI (or XYZ) better have some very high expected pay-off in order to justify that.


----------



## freakyfreddy

I agree with Lite1. Going into such a risky industry it is wise to heavily consider what makes sense to you financially.


----------



## gavrisr

wise words Lite1, thank you very much for your reply and thoughts.

For many reasons I think you are right. At the moment Boston feels right for me and that is probably where I am going.

again, your help is much appreciated. 
Good luck to everyone still waiting for results.


----------



## Nowon

Update!

USC (Screenwriting): Accepted
UCLA (Screenwriting): Accepted
Columbia (Screenwriting): No Word (likely rejected)
LMU (TV Writing/Production): Accepted

-
FYI, this was my second time applying to USC, UCLA and Columbia, and the first for LMU. 

FYI #2, I was put on the High Waitlist last year for Columbia. Didn't make past the interview round this year. So don't be like me, and submit fresh materials if you're planning on re-applying. 

I've been agonizing for the past few weeks trying to decide between USC and UCLA. I have to make my decision by the 26th... Would love any advice or insight from you guys!


----------



## Pilnarie

Screenwriting MFA

USC: accepted
UCLA: accepted
UT Austin: accepted
Michener Center at Austin: Rejected


----------



## Fred Flintstone

Screenwriting MFA

UT Austin: accepted, full scholarship
NYU: wait list
AFI: wait list

What do you guys think? If I get accepted off the NYU or AFI wait lists, should I take the full scholarship to UT Austin, or should I pay $40,000 per year to get my MFA from NYU or AFI?

I am a writer who wants to eventually write/direct (not in grad school). My sensibility is definitely indie/artsy/intellectual. I wouldn't mind writing a play at NYU (required of screenwriters). I don't see myself being a commercial blockbuster writer, at all. Maybe I would do that once to make some money, who knows. TV writing is unlikely. I think I might want to teach college with the MFA (summers off to make indie features).


----------



## aspectralfire

I would take the full scholarship at UT Austin. It sounds like you want to know how to go out on your own and fund your indie productions. UTA teaches this well, from what I hear. NYU does too but you'll be in debt and you'd be going into debt for two things: connections and the schools prestige. Tell me this: did you connect with the program at UTA? Did you like the faculty/program? In the end you can only go with your gut, but a full scholarship for an MFA is a rare thing my friend.


----------



## HUwriter

NYU (DW) - Accepted Full Tuition
UCLA (Screenwriting)- Rejected
Columbia (Screenwriting) - No word but I didn't get a call for an interview so......


----------



## Che Gray

@HUwriter. When you say "full tuition" does that mean that they didn't offer you any financial aid?


----------



## HUwriter

No financial aid has nothing to do with scholarships being paid so I still can receive fafsa loans etc.


----------



## dmtr

Is FAFSA just loans?


----------



## HUwriter

For grad school yes.


----------



## darkew

This is my (final) list, in order of priority. Screenwriting here.

UCLA = Accepted
USC = Rejected
Chapman = Accepted
NYU = Rejected, with offer for Asia
UT Austin = Rejected


----------



## Fred Flintstone

FYI for those of you worried about Columbia being a 3-year program (as far as money), the tuition in that third year is much much lower than the first two years. First and second year about 50k, third year about 10k.
http://arts.columbia.edu/tuition-and-fees


----------



## kmlombre

FSU- ACCEPTED!!!!


----------



## Fred Flintstone

@ aspectralfire

I appreciate the reply. I should re-mention that I am going for a screenwriting MFA. I have never been to visit the UT/NYU/AFI faculty. The three programs are very different from each other, and they each have strong and weak points for me. If I have to choose between UT for free versus NYU/AFI at full price ($40k/yr!), I think I will choose UT, but I'm not entirely sure, yet.


----------



## Fred Flintstone

anyone got news?


----------



## aspectralfire

@Fred

Ah yes writing would be a different story. Well, in that case it is a tough one. I'm in the same boat myself, somewhat.

Columbia: No word (Probably wait listed or rejected)
FSU: Accepted
UCLA: Interviewed.

If I get UCLA, I'll have a really tough decision to make.


----------



## rockie2

NYU (DW - TV) - accepted
Columbia (Film) - interviewed (no word)


----------



## Fred Flintstone

aspectralfire,
i would pick ucla over fsu, easily.
F.F.


----------



## aspectralfire

Well it's not that easy. I get a good deal at FSU. It would cost a fraction of UCLA. I'm also invested in the south east as inspiration for my stories and as an industry hub I one day hope to develop. UCLA on the other hand seems to hone directors better.


----------



## freakyfreddy

Go where you think you will grow the most as an artist, but don't spend your life savings for it.


----------



## Fred Flintstone

aspectralfire,
You probably did your homework on the costs of attendance, but just in case... UCLA is the least expensive, per year, of "the big 5" (UCLA/USC/AFI/NYU/COLUMBIA) and you can get in-state tuition starting your second year if you become a California resident.
F.F.


----------



## clerks20

I got an email yesterday that I have a interview with UCLA. I applied for cinematography. Anyone who has done the interview have any advice?


----------



## jpsu

If any of you are curious of what graduate film students are doing at the NYU TISCH ASIA (Singapore) Program... here's a link to the Class of 2013 2nd Year film reel that was shown at the Hong Kong Film Market. 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?...pwi-Oo35uYuxZBXB8IPw 

ENJOY!

JPSU


----------



## Archimbobo

USC: Rejected
NYU: Rejected
Boston University (and I took the GRE for this school): rejected
U. Miami: no word
AFI: No word
Columbia: No word


----------



## freakyfreddy

USC (Producing): Rejected
AFI (Directing): Rejected
UCLA (Production/Directing): Rejected

FML


----------



## Homefreylf

NYU: accepted
Columbia: accepted
U Chicago: accepted
King's College, University of London: accepted
Brown: rejected
U Toronto: rejected

I should probably note that this is for MA programs in film/ cinema studies, not MFA programs.


----------



## trucherrygirl

An update: 

Chapman University - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet
CSU Northridge - MA Screenwriting: ACCEPTED!!
CSU Los Angeles - MFA Dramatic Writing: no word yet
CSU Fullerton - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet


----------



## Porty

CSUN MA Screenwriting: Accepted (postal letter)


----------



## shushun

I will be having an interview with AFI (Editing) on SKYPE next Monday. >.<


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker

That's great news Shushun! Good luck! When did they contact you? I applied late as well so just trying to get an idea. 




> Originally posted by shushun:
> I will be having an interview with AFI (Editing) on SKYPE next Monday. >.<


----------



## trucherrygirl

Chapman University - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet
CSU Northridge - MA Screenwriting: ACCEPTED!! (will be attending)
CSU Los Angeles - MFA Dramatic Writing: Accepted! (will be declining)
CSU Fullerton - MFA Screenwriting: no word yet


----------



## shushun

@Hopeful_Filmmaker: I mailed my application in mid-March and I got a call on Wednesday, 4/18. Hope it helps! When did you apply? And which discipline?



> Originally posted by Hopeful_Filmmaker:
> That's great news Shushun! Good luck! When did they contact you? I applied late as well so just trying to get an idea.


----------



## shushun

I had a SKYPE interview yesterday and recieved an acceptance email from AFI(editing) today! So happy!


----------



## coffeebreak

USC Film/TV Production: rejected with interview, 2nd time applying
Columbia: screenwriting: rejected
NYU dramatic writing: Waitlist


----------



## apocalypticus

Final decisions for me -

Columbia - Rejected
UCLA - Rejected 
FSU - Accepted after waitlist (they mention a an acceptance letter of production, then mention me as a writing applicant below. Very strange.

But I am truly amazed and happy.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com

Shushun congratulations! 

I got my AFI interview for editing last week Wednesday, still no word. They told me within a week or two I'll be receiving a notification. I find it incredible how you got accepted a day after interview! Once again, congrats!!!


----------



## L@la

Hello all, 

I'm an AFI fellow graduating in just two weeks! Yay! Congratulations to everyone who got accepted into their dream school. This will be a fun journey for you and I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. 
For those of you headed to LA, I will have a room available in my two bedroom apartment in Beverly Hills for the summer. The room will be available in July.  
It's pretty close to UCLA, for those of you headed there. 
If you're coming in from out of town a month or two early to look for a place, this may be for you. 
If you want more info, shoot me an email at loladwalsh@gmail.com

Cheers and congrats again!


----------

